# Mebeam Webcam Cubing Community Idea!!



## Mohammad96 (Jun 23, 2008)

Basically its this website called mebeam.com and any one with a webcam can come and show ur cubing skills to everyone in the community and talk to other cubers the Sport Stacking community has one so why shouldnt we have 1!

Come to this room called cubing


----------



## CanadaCube (Jun 23, 2008)

I have no money, but i'll save up for one.


----------



## Lucas Garron (Jun 23, 2008)

stickam?


----------



## joey (Jun 23, 2008)

Lucas Garron said:


> stickam?



Now I have a cam, no-one uses it anymore


----------



## Dene (Jun 24, 2008)

If anyone decides to start using it again, I can be there.


----------

